# R32 Washer Tank



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi all, im after a R32 GT-R Washer tank, the one located near the airbox in the engine bay.

Thanks


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Good news and bad.

good ..... it is now part of the nismo heritage scheme

bad its 24,000 yen


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

matty32 said:


> Good news and bad.
> 
> good ..... it is now part of the nismo heritage scheme
> 
> bad its 24,000 yen


plus postage plus import...



Alex_Q said:


> Hi all, im after a R32 GT-R Washer tank, the one located near the airbox in the engine bay.
> 
> Thanks


I should have one, let me dig it out the garage later on.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah bit of a nightmare for a plastic tank

i just bought doubles of everything when i did my build. (including the tanks pre discontinuation  ) i think they were 6,000 yen or something like that.

nismo heritage is good but they do wack the prices up


----------



## alexcrosse (May 7, 2014)

Any good?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

That’s in good condition


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

I've got one but no pumps


----------

